# Not Bad



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

This one';s not to bad.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

DANG! Very Nice!


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Not bad at all..


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow that not bad at all is she the one that caught it?


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

> Wow that not bad at all is she the one that caught it?


 Yep..She needed a little help to land it but she gets the credit for the catch. She also landed a big catfish .


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Great catch!!


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Nice! And not a bad bass either


----------

